# Market Informer



## swhmale (15 February 2007)

hi, i'm a new member, just wondering if anyone uses david vasallo's market informer site.  i've been using it for a few months and got a good trade with worley parsons in which i entered in october 06 and it has paid off big in the last couple of days. he also has trades for us, japan and uk, and  tracks trade progress on the site.


----------



## albi000 (16 February 2007)

Never heard of that site, what are your thoughts since you are using it?  What does it offer that other sites dont?  

129% return since July 2004 looks encouraging.


----------



## swhmale (19 February 2007)

market informer is quite easy to use and the author explains why he selects a trade and provides three profit targets and a stop loss for each trade. i have begun to use it for my personal super scheme and also trading asx cfd's. his overseas selections have been going well, and he updates trade progress every friday night. unfortunately the site is down today but hopefully will be online again tomorrow as his aussie picks are listed tuesday's.


----------

